# Where to get handles for cutting boards?



## secutanudu (Dec 2, 2011)

Not really a "woodworking" questions I guess, but I am trying to find some type of rust-resistant handles in stainless steel to add to the sides of some cutting boards. I know I could route recesses, but I wanted to try the look of some nice stainless handles, but most of them are for cabinets where you can screw them from the back.

Any ideas of where I could get some that would have screw holes I could use from the front?

Thanks!


----------



## secutanudu (Dec 2, 2011)

Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

use the standard cabinet handle and drill a threw hole so you can go threw the front. then drill a counter sink for your stainless screws. make sure to lower you speed on your drill press.


----------



## secutanudu (Dec 2, 2011)

Never thought to just drill holes in a standard handle. Thanks.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Drill holes in front of board, epoxy dowels to the board, then epoxy the handle to the dowels.


----------



## secutanudu (Dec 2, 2011)

Hmm, not quite sure what you mean…


----------

